# Bright Soap Colors



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

I have another question about colors.

I want to color my M&P so that they will be bright and vibrant not pastel. I have used Micas and I have some Oxides but I want hot pink. Do I need oil based or water based? I would prefer a gel or liquid as apposed to a powder or block.

Could someone recommend what the best colorant would be to achieve my rainbow colors?


----------



## rachelb5499 (Jun 1, 2011)

In my opinion, to get a more true color vs. a pastel, I would go with some "neon" type micas for a "hot pink" as you suggested and/or use CLEAR M&P and try out Tradewinds' "Select Shades" colorants...but anytime you start with a white base.....your color is going to be lighter than the dye you added and have more of a pastel look. (In my opinion, of course.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for the Tradewinds tip. I really appreciate it. Their colors look promising and I will definately try them out!


----------



## rachelb5499 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sure. Just remember...a little goes a LONG way!


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 2, 2011)

Brambleberry just came out with 5 new neon colours, they look awesome! I believe they are powder form though..

They are still featured on bottom of the front page: "Neon Brights"

www.brambleberry.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

nc.marula - thanks for the Bramble Berry tip also!


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 4, 2011)

all good advice here...the trick is to use clear.  White M/P will almost always have titanium dioxide and will pastel any color mixed in.  I'm looking forward to the new colors!


----------



## chafalota (Jun 5, 2011)

You definetly have to use the clear soap.  Once you use any other soap base it won't come out the way you want them.  They also have beautiful neon glycerin based colors on www.tkbtrading.com.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 5, 2011)

I know this is the MP forum, but Brambleberry's neons work awesome in CP too. I can share pics if you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I LOVE PICTURES!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> I LOVE PICTURES!!!


Me too!


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Bergamot & Bubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I LOVE PICTURES!!!


Me too![/quote

Dito!!!...Do show!!!!!

I use TKBtrading.com neon liquid colors in my clear base.  They also have the famous pop micas and pics to show what they look like in CP and M&P soaps.  Their neon colors are really  8) !


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 25, 2011)

*neon soap colors*

Many online suppliers sell these type of colors

If you are in a rush you  can always buy  buy neon food coloring too and use a little however the colors will wash off .


----------



## serendipity222 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want a brightly colored opaque soap, you can add just a little bit of white base to your brightly-dyed clear base.


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 29, 2011)

I just have to comment on Select Shades from TW.  They are the best colors that I have ever used, and I have used a lot.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 30, 2011)

There are also neon lab colors available - with these too, a little goes a long way.


----------

